# Robert Downey Jr. Cast As Tony Stark



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

ROBERT DOWNEY JR. CAST AS TONY STARK 

And we’ve got a Tony Stark. 

The news broke last night, and hit the trades this morning – Robert Downey Jr. will play Tony Stark/Iron Man in the upcoming film version of the Marvel comic series.

At his MySpace Iron Man Movie Group, director Jon Favreau wrote as the news was breaking: 

“It is true. Robert Downey Jr. is Tony Stark. I am about as excited as I can be. I saw what he can do and he is extremely enthusiastic about playing Stark. I can say with absolute certainty that there is no better choice. The humor and emotional dimension he brings truly raises the bar on this project. Get ready.”

As reported previously, the film will be the first feature to be produced independently by Marvel Entertainment and distributed by Paramount. As The Hollywood Reporter describes the plot: 

Downey will portray Tony Stark, a billionaire industrialist and genius inventor who is kidnapped and forced to build a devastating weapon. Using his intelligence and ingenuity, Stark instead builds a high-tech suit of armor and escapes captivity. Upon his return to the U.S., he uncovers a plot with global implications and must don his armor and protect the world. 

The screenplay is written by Art Marcum & Matt Holloway and Mark Fergus & Hawk Ostby. Filming is slated to begin in February, and the movie is scheduled for a May 2, 2008 opening.

Marvel's press release for the casting reads: 

Academy Award(R) Nominee Robert Downey Jr. will take on the role of one of Marvel's greatest Super Heroes, signing on as the title character for Marvel Studios' highly-anticipated IRON MAN. This project, the first feature film to be produced independently by Marvel Entertainment, will launch into theaters May 2, 2008. The film is being directed by Jon Favreau and will be distributed by Paramount Pictures.

Downey is widely recognized as one of Hollywood's most versatile actors. Nominated for an Oscar(R) for his extraordinary portrayal of Charlie Chaplin in Chaplin, Downey has been featured in more than 50 films. His upcoming credits include Fur (co-starring Nicole Kidman), A Guide to Recognizing Your Saints, and the David Fincher film Zodiac. He has also recently been seen in such films as: A Scanner Darkly, The Shaggy Dog, Good Night, and Good Luck, Kiss Kiss Bang Bang, Gothika, The Singing Detective and Wonder Boys.

Based upon Marvel's iconic Super Hero, IRON MAN tells the story of Tony Stark, a billionaire industrialist and genius inventor who is kidnapped and forced to build a devastating weapon. Instead, using his intelligence and ingenuity, Tony builds a high-tech suit of armor and escapes captivity. Upon his return to America, Tony must come to terms with his past. When he uncovers a nefarious plot with global implications, he dons his powerful armor and vows to protect the world as Iron Man.

"Robert Downey Jr. is one of the most talented and acclaimed actors of this generation. His versatility sets him apart and makes him an ideal fit to play such a complex character as Iron Man. We could not think of another actor better suited to bring one of Marvel's crown jewels to the big screen and be the centerpiece of our first independently produced feature," said Kevin Feige, President of Production, Marvel Studios.

Marvel Studios is currently casting all supporting roles. Filming is slated to begin in Los Angeles in February 2007.

IRON MAN will be produced by Mr. Feige and Avi Arad. Executive Producers are Michael Helfant, Ari Arad, Mr. Favreau, Louis D'Esposito and Peter Billingsley. Mr. Downey is represented by CAA.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Useless bit o' trivia:

Executive producer Peter Billingsley = Ralphie!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

hahhaah. yup i saw that too.:devil:


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Downey's a fine actor, and I guess he's got the alchoholic part down fine (oh, cheap shot) but I don't see him as Tony Stark just yet. He was Charlie Chaplin, for godsake.:googly:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Raxl you took the words right out of my mouth. However, since "There are kids watching"  it will most definitely be PG-13 and any evidence of Stark's involvement with demon alcohol will be non-existent.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm not feeling it. A while back I saw stories about possible casting and two actors in particular were pretty decent, one looking pretty much like Stark in the Ultimates.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

#1 
MattBrady 

TERRENCE HOWARD CAST AS IRON MAN'S RHODEY 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Press Release


Marvel's IRON MAN continues to attract Hollywood gold as Marvel Studios announced today that Academy Award(R) Nominee Terrence Howard has joined the cast of the highly-anticipated film. Howard will take on the role of Jim "Rhodey" Rhodes, Tony Stark aka Iron Man's best friend, in the project slated to launch into theaters May 2, 2008.

The addition of Howard solidifies an impressive foundation for Marvel Entertainment's first self-financed and produced feature film that also includes Oscar(R) nominee Robert Downey Jr. in the title role and Jon Favreau directing. The move also reinforces the continued allure of Marvel's Super Hero universe among Hollywood's most celebrated actors.

As Jim "Rhodey" Rhodes, Howard will portray Tony Stark's confidant and associate. Rhodey is an accomplished military pilot. His daring and skills become valuable assets to Tony Stark -- the billionaire industrialist and genius inventor who becomes the armored Super Hero known as Iron Man.

"When we first began to think about IRON MAN, we always envisioned Terrence as Rhodey. The richness of the role and complexity of the character seemed to mesh perfectly with the type of passion, energy and emotion that Howard brings to all of his projects," said Kevin Feige, President of Production, Marvel Studios. "Now with Terrence on board to co-star alongside Robert, we cannot be more excited about the great chemistry they will bring to IRON MAN."

Howard exploded onto the Hollywood scene in 2005 after delivering strong performances in such films as Hustle & Flow, for which he received an Academy Award(R) Best Actor nod, and the Oscar(R)-winning Best Picture Crash. He has received awards for Breakthrough Actor by the National Board of Review, Movieline and Gotham Awards. Howard recently completed production on The Brave One with Jodie Foster, and
is currently in production on Spring Break In Bosnia with Richard Gere. His recent film credits also include Idlewild, Get Rich or Die Tryin', and Four Brothers.

Marvel Studios is currently casting all other supporting roles. Filming is slated to begin in Los Angeles in February 2007. The film will be distributed by Paramount Pictures.

IRON MAN will be produced by Avi Arad and Kevin Feige. Executive Producers are Michael Helfant, Ari Arad, Jon Favreau, Louis D'Esposito and Peter Billingsley. Howard is represented by the William Morris Agency, managed by Shakim Compere and Victoria Fredrick of Flavor Unit, and his attorney is Stewart Levy.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*The Teaser Site is Up*

Been awhile since this thread has seen any action and since we're on a Superhero jag this morning, lets pop in on The Golden Avenger: http://www.ironmanmovie.com/

Nothing there yet, but look for things to start showing up in the weeks to come. I hope they do Shell Heads armor circa mid-80's that was the title's best era IMHO back when Bob Layton was doing the artwork. Guess we'll see if they do that or make him look like one of the Transformer's bastard off spring like they have in more recent years.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

I wouldnt mind seeing Downey play Stark, I feel he could do a decent job... they're both drunks *zing*


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Gwyneth Paltrow is Pepper Potts.

http://forum.newsarama.com/showthread.php?t=97829


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

johnnythunder said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow is Pepper Potts.


Oh... that just made me puke a little in my mouth... I'm ok now


----------

